# Positive update to Thlorian's build - need new help please



## Thlorian (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, some of you know my disaster attempt at a build.  Here is that link if you are curious:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=133770

I gave up and moved on but it kept bugging me why nothing worked.  So tonight I tried again and was able to do two things. 

(1) I was able to confirm that the PSU did indeed work in another set-up so it is definitely not the problem.
(2) Then I used the reset switch, pw switch, and led switches from another case and guess what...it worked...finally...sort of..!  So it appears that the case is the problem and not the cpu or two motherboards I am using!

Well sort of.  *For the first time in about 12 trys*, the fans spun and I was able to get beeps!!  The beep sequence is three in a row with a tiny pause and then three more...and so on and so on.  I didn't have any memory in the set-up but that may be it.  So I'll try ram tomorrow along with a monitor and see if I can get to the bios.  So I have two questions please:

(1) Would these three beeps be something to do with no ram as I am stated above?
(2) Since my "good" case doesn't work, am I missing turning on a switch from the case for it?  I tried the only switch I could find on the front (reset switch) so maybe I am missing something? It's a Cooler Master Armor A90 mid-tower case w/120mm and 200mm fans case.  On the test case, it got me the power and beeps (yeah), right after I had to hit the case's reset button and that's what got things started.

Thanks for your help on this in advance!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 10, 2010)

I dont own one but i would tend to think that the big triangle would be a power button???


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 10, 2010)

1) Certainly possible.

Assuming you're using the GA-890GPA-UD3H motherboard the beep codes are:


> _The following Award BIOS beep code descriptions may help you identify possible computer problems.
> (For reference only.)
> 
> 
> ...


From page 110 of the mobo manual:
http://download.gigabyte.ru/manual/mb_manual_ga-890gpa-ud3h_v2.1_e.pdf

2) The little plugs from the case which connect to the front panel header are usually labeled.  The power switch is often POWER SW and the power LED is usually POWER LED.  The case manual and mobo manual (pg 29) should help figure out which connector goes where on the front panel header.  Don't bother plugging in any of the peripheral connectors from the case (USB, FIREWIRE, eSATA, audio) because you want the minimum number of connections necessary to get this puppy running.





Also, I'm assuming you meant Thermaltake Armor A90 because Cooler Master doesn't appear to make an Armor series case.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a ram error, nice to find my insight worked! Congrats!


----------



## n-ster (Nov 10, 2010)

wow that sucked for you lol Congratz on getting it to work! Don't shy away from building another PC in the future, these types of problems rarely happen


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 10, 2010)

Hot digity
I'm glad it was just something pittley, it usually is.  You're on the right track now.  

What are you going to do with the hold over machine you bought?  Hopefully you can just take it back.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 11, 2010)

Sure enough that was the power button - Thanks Grease Monkey!  No more coffee for me before a build!

Now I will work on the beep sequence tonight after work and try to get my HD formatted and win7 update dvd loaded...

Thanks to all for your help...


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 11, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> 1) Certainly possible.
> 
> Assuming you're using the GA-890GPA-UD3H motherboard the beep codes are:
> 
> ...



Yes Thermaltake it is.  Thanks for the correction - I now have power and beeps and ready to move to next steps...;


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 11, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Hot digity
> I'm glad it was just something pittley, it usually is.  You're on the right track now.
> 
> What are you going to do with the hold over machine you bought?  Hopefully you can just take it back.



Doubt I'll be able to return as the case has been opened   so I now have a brand new $550 quad four system that I'll probably have to sell for less on EBAY or something like that...


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2010)

@Thlorian: yes, those beeps are definitely the motherboard complaining about the memory.

For a PC to start ie POST (Power On Self Test) you need the following minimum components:

PSU
Motherboard
CPU (and heatsink & fan to avoid cooking the CPU)
RAM (only 1 stick necessary)

That's it. You don't even need a keyboard or graphics card. A working PC will start with just those components when you touch the power pins on the motherboard with a small metal object. Depending on BIOS design, it may make a few funny beeps complaining about the lack of keyboard and graphics card, but it will start.

Of course, in practice you'd want a keyboard and graphics card (if it's not already onboard) and connected to a monitor. This configuration will give you the single beep of a working system when turned on.

Now I'm off to read your first thread!


----------

